# Buckskin Gulch



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

We're planning on hiking buckskin gulch in 2 weeks. I'm looking for any tips or advice you might have. I've read up and researched it quite a bit. I'm not sure what the water situation will be as wet as it has been regarding the river and pools inside the narrows. I've heard mixed reviews about footwear. Some say water shoes the whole way and others say switch between boots and sandals when you get to the water. If anyone has done the hike before, I'm more or less looking at what to expect. Thanks for your help.


----------

